# The Original Burberry



## Sweexy985 (Apr 29, 2008)

The original Burberry perfume is the best-smelling Burberry, IMO. There's no topping it. 

If they discontinue it, I will go MAD.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 29, 2008)

I totally agree. I've had people-men and women-follow me and then ask me to write it down for them. Been wearing it since the 90's-its my signature sent, I have inflicted it on my mother as well. It's creamy, peachy, and sophisticated.


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh, and the new Burberry Summertime?

Smells Great!

*kinda smells alot like Moisturelush face cream to me*


----------

